# Surf fishing in Garden City Beach



## bgfish7 (Feb 27, 2006)

Hey guys, i'm going to be in Garden City Beach area, 8 miles south of MB, for my spring break, march 6-11th, and am wondering if it's worth surf fishing this time of the year. I haven't heard too many good things about surf fishing, so if anyone has heard anything or has any advice feel free to reply!! 

Thanks,
Brian


----------



## hokieboy (Jan 19, 2006)

If you like skates then bro u will have a ball. Besides that nothin really maybe a doggie or too. My suggestion is enjoy myrtle and dont fool with the fishing...


----------



## GCsurfishingirl (Feb 28, 2006)

*don't fool with fishin?*

I don't know what's happening surf fishing this time of year but its pretty good in October! I think its fun even when you're not catching much! Take your poles anyway!


----------



## MBsandflea (Jun 27, 2004)

You may catch something other than sharks or skates, its supposed to be over 70 a few days this week and the water may warm up a bit. Warmer water will mean a few bites are possible, but if stays in the 20s and 30s at night that'll cut into your chances alot.


----------



## hokieboy (Jan 19, 2006)

Dont fool with fishing? Maybe i should rephrase that. It is always good to wet a line but i wouldnt get your hopes up. But who knows there could be something good out there swimming around, and going against what i said earlier, there is only one way to find out...


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Probably whiting and blues, maybe some flounder. Try the pier at Garden City, I love fishing there. There's some monster reds there in the fall.


----------

